# 8mm Mauser ???



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello out there,
I had a bunch of 8mm ammo on hand from a buy deal eariler , and tried to sell it. Well I was out buying again yesterday and found another create of ammo in a storage shed and just peeked inside seen some ammo boxes and swooped it up. When i got it at the shop, I could not believe my luck. MORE 8mm Mauser ammo!!!!! Damn .:thumbdown: What am I gonna do with all this 8mm. Does anyone happen to have an old mauser around to sell?? Or maybe want to buy about 1000 or so rounds of 8mm mauser. military, Interarms, and commercial stuff. If so give me a call at 850 380 6651 Dan. This stuff is causin my shop to lean. I also have a few OLD .22 50 rd. full boxes that are collectable, if anyone collects.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Ubers Lock and Gun probably has a 8mm mauser in stock


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

There's a show in Mobile next weekend I'm sure there will be many for sale.... seems almost everyone that owns one will sell it unless it's one of the few true collector guns


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Got One*

I have an older 8mm Mauser that I will gladly sell for $150. It has had the bbl chopped to 18" and a front sight installed. Great little package. Works great and super accurate. --- SAWMAN


----------

